
Announcing: Our Online Learning Platform Upcase Is Now Free - mhw
https://robots.thoughtbot.com/announcing-upcase-is-free
======
creyes
I've used Upcase extensively over the years to learn things like TDD and VIM.
It's one of the few resources out there for people who already know
programming fundamentals and want to get to the next level. I happily paid for
it for a long time so it's exciting that now it's free!

------
christoomey
Hey there, I'm Chris, one of the thoughtbotters who helped build Upcase over
the years. We're all super excited to take this step and share Upcase with the
world, and I'm more than happy to answer any questions you all might have.

------
frasermince
Upcase is one of the main learning resources I used to take my development to
the next level! I'm excited to see it be available for everyone!

